# Problem working my lats



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 6, 2019)

I been focusing a day on lats and i just can not get them to burn. Do seated low cable row , reverse pull downs ect. After my workout my back isnt that sore! If i flex it real sore but any other body part kills when im done. It has to be my form is all thats going through my head. Maybe you guys know of better workout for back? Asvice would be appreciated thanks guys


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2019)

Lats are a muscle group where I really have to concentrate to not have other muscles take over. There's a definite weight limit also where it goes from lats working hard, to can't feel them doing anything.

Possibly try lowering the weight a decent amount, to work on feeling the lats really contracting, and slowly work your weights back up. 

Just a thought.


----------



## CJ (Apr 6, 2019)

Could also be you might not be using the full effective range of motion for the particular exercises.

Also, make sure you're initiating the movement with your back muscles and not your arms. 

Another guess.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Personally, I like to add in Weighted pull-ups and chin-ups.  Neutral, medium and wipe grip.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 6, 2019)

Thats what i was thinking besides form was that other muscles are involved more than they should be. Chest, bis n tris, legs, shoulders i feel i have down good when i leave gym after thise days i feel it real good. But my back is my real weak point in my workout. And ive never done weighted pull/chin ups  ima have to give them a shot on my nxt back day just to see if they help me personally


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 6, 2019)

Check out this video. A lot of good pointers in it

https://youtu.be/D6xk1RmjdsQ


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 6, 2019)

you could try doing some snatch grip deadlifts. Does wonders for the lats and back


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> you could try doing some snatch grip deadlifts. Does wonders for the lats and back



Interesting. Is snatch grip just super wide? Near the collars?


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 6, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> you could try doing some snatch grip deadlifts. Does wonders for the lats and back



Definitely a good one. Also you could take it a little further and attach a band to the rack and barbell and take a couple steps away from the rack/anchor. It forces the lats to be contracting the whole time keeping the barbell close to the body each rep.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 6, 2019)

Single arm cable rows seem to be a good primer for me. I also do varying grips of lat pull downs but the shoulder width seems to work best for me


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 6, 2019)

Is your back growing though? Being sore is pretty typical, but it's not a measure of a good training day. You might be worried about nothing. 

As long as you aren't cheating your weights up every rep, every set, your lats are going to grow.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Interesting. Is snatch grip just super wide? Near the collars?



Ya basically as far as you’re comfortable with


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 6, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Definitely a good one. Also you could take it a little further and attach a band to the rack and barbell and take a couple steps away from the rack/anchor. It forces the lats to be contracting the whole time keeping the barbell close to the body each rep.



that is a really good idea I’m gonna try that on my next back day


----------



## automatondan (Apr 6, 2019)

Are you deadlifting? I'll be honest, my back is the single most developed muscle group on my body (but still has a long way to go). I deadlift. And do rows and pullups occasionally. But what I'm serious about is deadlifting and eating. I'm not consistent enough about mixing stuff up and being more complete in my training. Maybe I have good genetics for back, maybe deadlifts and diet are really important...

Edit: and when I say I'm serious about deadlifting, I mean it takes me and an equal strength training partner 2 hrs to get through our warm ups and then our working sets to finish.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Whicked-impulse said:


> Thats what i was thinking besides form was that other muscles are involved more than they should be. Chest, bis n tris, legs, shoulders i feel i have down good when i leave gym after thise days i feel it real good. But my back is my real weak point in my workout. And ive never done weighted pull/chin ups  ima have to give them a shot on my nxt back day just to see if they help me personally



I started out with no weight and work up until you can add weights.  It took me years but well worth it.  They are mass builders!  A lot of people only do dead’s, lat pulls, rows, etc, and skip the pull-ups and chin-ups.  Once you start and stick to it for a year, you’ll see major lay growth and development top to bottom!!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 6, 2019)

My opinion ( and experience) is if you're having trouble engaging your lats because you're feeling that you're using to much of other involved muscles then I suggest you use straps and or hooks for your rowing, pull-ups, pull downs, whatever exercises you use to target your back. Over the years I have been able to develop some pretty damn good grip strenth to where I use my hands as hooks and capable of engaging less of other muscles involved. Learn to use the straps or hooks as your pulley tools so you can engage more lats, less arms. Everything takes times and practice. Oh and deadlift. Always deadlift, always squat.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> My opinion ( and experience) is if you're having trouble engaging your lats because you're feeling that you're using to much of other involved muscles then I suggest you use straps and or hooks for your rowing, pull-ups, pull downs, whatever exercises you use to target your back. Over the years I have been able to develop some pretty damn good grip strenth to where I use my hands as hooks and capable of engaging less of other muscles involved. Learn to use the straps or hooks as your pulley tools so you can engage more lats, less arms. Everything takes times and practice. Oh and deadlift. Always deadlift, always squat.



Beat me to it. Straps help alot when trying to focus on lats. Keeps the bicep use to a minimum so you can focus on pulling with your lats.


----------



## BrotherJ (Apr 6, 2019)

Deadlifts and using straps on back exercises - I use them for single arm DB rows and go to point of failure (i.e. the muscle group failing is the lat and not my grip)


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 6, 2019)

I've been pyramiding all my lat exercises lately and feel a better contraction with them. I also use straps wich helps wonderfuly.


----------



## Elivo (Apr 7, 2019)

My lats/back is almost never sore, but I have seen both size difference and strength difference with my back and what I’m able to move.

deadlift too


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 8, 2019)

Initiate your back rows and pull downs with elbows to use the lats to do the pulling. If that doesn’t make sense try this to understand 
Have someone cup your elbows and then perform a lat pulldown motion by starting with your elbows and focusing on using the lats. Shows you what it should feel like and should help you figure out how to use your lats and not your biceps 

And like other members said try s hook grip or straps.

i don’t “feel the burn” in my lats either but they do grow


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Initiate your back rows and pull downs with elbows to use the lats to do the pulling. If that doesn’t make sense try this to understand
> Have someone cup your elbows and then perform a lat pulldown motion by starting with your elbows and focusing on using the lats. Shows you what it should feel like and should help you figure out how to use your lats and not your biceps
> 
> And like other members said try s hook grip or straps.
> ...



I always try to imagine my hands are the hooks and I just use my elbows/lat mind muscle connection.  I like hearing you use that method as well.

Max


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 8, 2019)

maxmuscle1 said:


> I always try to imagine my hands are the hooks and I just use my elbows/lat mind muscle connection.  I like hearing you use that method as well.
> 
> Max



yes I do the same thing too, but I had a trainer at the gym I was working out back in high school come up and give me some tips and that was one of them he’d cup my elbows and say initiate the movement with the elbows rather than just pull it all with the biceps.
this method also helps for shoulder raises.
just like the lateral raise machine with the pad 
where your elbows go. Not sure if that makes any sense?


----------



## IronDarling (Apr 8, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Could also be you might not be using the full effective range of motion for the particular exercises.
> 
> Also, make sure you're initiating the movement with your back muscles and not your arms.
> 
> Another guess.


This 
Hold. your.core.
It will force you to be in correct posture and not lead with your arms/accessory groups. 
Also, I always do sets with slow (almost stall) and partial reps in between. Ive noticed huge differences when you don't let muscle relax.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2019)

Jin said:


> Interesting. Is snatch grip just super wide? Near the collars?



A snatch grip dl is not a conventional dl with a wide grip. At the top you should look like you are about to pop the bar overhead and your shoulders will be out over some.


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 12, 2019)

It is just slowly, but my latts are really behind the rest of my back


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks man might have to try that  just to see if it really make a difference for me


----------

